# مساعدة في مشروع التعرف على الصوت



## vip_nano (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نحنا مجموعة طلاب عم نساوي مشروع للتعرف على بصمة الصوت ميشان هيك أي شخص لديه معلومات وكتب الكترونية او حتى مواقع ممكن تساعدونا لانو ما لقينا شي بالنت رح نستخدم برنامج الماتلاب بالمشروع 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك .


----------

